
Beyond the Whiteboard: software engineering interviews at Zymergen - coding_animal
https://medium.com/@zymergen/beyond-the-whiteboard-software-engineering-interviews-at-zymergen-278b742ad310
======
coding_animal
Curious about opinions about this model of interviewing?

I think a lot of software engineers are not good or simply afraid of
presenting in front of others. It's one of the most common fears that people
have. That doesn't mean they're not good team players and it most certainly
doesn't mean that they are not good engineers.

One of the main goals of this interview process seems to be discovery of
talent that doesn't do well on whiteboard interviews. I don't know if they
have considered the amount of talent they won't be discovering, because these
people are not good at presenting in front of strangers which are judging the
quality of their presentation.

